# Does asparagus freeze well?



## SizzlininIN

Curious as I've never thought about it before.


----------



## Constance

Yes you can...just give it a quick blanch, cool in ice-water, and put in zip-lock bags.


----------



## Debbie

I have done it every  year.. blanching...   its a little bit more soggy kinda when you cook it out of the freezer... BUT its still very very good!


----------



## silentmeow

I froze it one year and it came out stringy and tough, even after the proper blanching.  I love the stuff but resigned myself to pigging out when it's in season.

Debbie....did you freeze the tips or some of the stalk too?  Perhaps that was my problem.  Guess I'll try it again this year.


----------



## swampy

We have a small asparagus patch and freeze the stuff all the time. After blanching and chilling in ice water, I take them and lay them in a single layer on a sheet pan and run it in the freezer. When they're froze I pack them in ziplock bags-keeps them from sticking together. As mentioned, they're not as crisp as fresh but are quite good sauteed in a little garlic butter or for a soup.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Robo410

It is possible to clean and dry them and freeze without blanching...they stay crisper that way, buit you must use them as they will not keep more than 6 months without significant deteriorization


----------



## bethzaring

Blanching is actually the reason vegetables keep in the freezer. Blanching retards the enzymes responsible for vegetables composting.  Green peppers are the only vegetables that can successfully be frozen without blanching.


----------

